# The Fishing



## عامر المياحي (19 يناير 2009)

هذه المشاركه توضح لكم ماهي عمليه الاصطياد وماهي الادوات المستخدمه لاجراء هذه العمليه وماهي الآليه المستخدمه لاجراء هذه العمليه المهمه ...... واتمنى لكم الافادة.....
وماتنسوني بالرد ... وماهو رأيكم:28:​


----------



## Drilling-Engineer (20 يناير 2009)

تسلم حبيبي ع الموضوع ...

درب خضر ان شالله


----------



## الرهينه (20 يناير 2009)

شكرآ بارك الله فيك . وان شاءالله فى ميزان حسانتك.


----------



## فيصل الطائي (25 يناير 2009)

بس تبقة نضرتي عنك النضرة الاولى الي تعرفهة انت لو الف مشاركة ما اغيرها


----------



## defo (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يااخي وفي هنتظار المزيد


----------



## defo (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يااخي والله ملف اكثر من رائع
وفي انتظار المزيد منك انشاء الله


----------



## عبد المنصف علوان (14 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله شىء رائع من اخ كريم معطاء اللهم بارك فى عملك


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (22 أبريل 2012)

عاشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## مهندسة نفط (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا...وجزاك الله خير


----------

